# ps2 controller über usb an rechner



## sobo85 (24. November 2008)

*ps2 controller über usb an rechner*

hi leute

ihr kennt doch sicher die controller adapter für die ps2 controller. habe mal eine frage dazu.

muss ich beim kauf was beachten? und meine eigentlich wichtigste frage:

ich habe 3 ps2 controller, aber eben nur 2 anschlüsse....kann ich dann über den usb adapter meinen 3. controller an die ps2 anschließen??? funzt das????

lg


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: ps2 controller über usb an rechner*

Nein,w as du vor hast, funzt nicht, hier gibts spezielle 'Multispieler' Adapter, so dass du 4 Controller an die PS2 anklemmen.


----------



## sobo85 (24. November 2008)

*AW: ps2 controller über usb an rechner*

schade...naja muss ich mir halt noch soeinen kaufen...


----------

